# Specialized - "Test Color" bikes?



## skritikos (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello from Greece,

I am looking for a new ride for my girlfriend and have set up my mind on the Ruby Expert 2007. Problem is that the Greek importer can only find the specific model on all sizes but in "Test Color" paint scheme only. He said that this is the program that Specialized loans bikes for demo rides in events and expos and that these bikes are 100% packed and new and in a very beautiful blue-white paint scheme. I can see that the normal 2007 colors for this model are Black-Silver.

Can anyone confirm that this program exists and that Specialized paint special colors on these bikes? How can we find a picture of one of these bikes?


Regards,

Stamatis


----------



## skritikos (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi,

So no one knows about this Specialized program? Please someone to confirm that this is not a fake or something else :cryin:


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

skritikos said:


> Hi,
> 
> So no one knows about this Specialized program? Please someone to confirm that this is not a fake or something else :cryin:


I've never heard of it. Why not just call Specialized and ask?


----------



## revmonkey (Apr 16, 2006)

i know for a fact they do have this program for mountain bikes. they are painted vibrant colours as to be easily seen, and they usually have "Test Bike" painted on them. i'm not sure if this applies to their road line though.

here's an example (or two)

look on the top tube, by the seat tube.


----------



## JoeProRacer (Dec 26, 2004)

I test rode a "test bike" Epic Marathon before I ordered one. Rode it like I owned it. That is its purpose. Not all dealers will have the test bikes, as I think they buy them. Specialized should have road bikes available as test bikes. oh, and they are exactly like the ones you can buy new.


----------



## UKJT (Jan 8, 2007)

skritikos said:


> Hi,
> 
> So no one knows about this Specialized program? Please someone to confirm that this is not a fake or something else :cryin:


I've just bought a Roubaix Expert 2007 model which is in the test fleet colours - black/natural gold and red. According to Specialized they make them in different colours to easily identify them.


----------

